# Wheaton Presidential Bottles



## juliehouli (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello,

 I am very new to this site and, admittedly, not bottle enthusiast.  That is, I wasn't until today.  My husband and I stumbled upon a recycle bit full of interesting, old bottles this morning on our walk.  We spoke to the next door neighbors of the house where the bottles were being disposed of and they informed us that the bottles have been in the window for 40 years or so.  We all picked through, she took most as the late owner of the bottles, recently deceased, was under her care for the last 20 years.

 I took a ton of pictures of these bottles and have posted them on my blog.  CLICK HERE to view.  I don't have any idea at all what I have here so if I am posting this in the wrong place let me know. 

 Here are some notes on the individual bottles:
 [ul][*]The small blue bottle has a round embossment on it that says: Melvin & Badger Apothecaries, Boston[*]I looked up E.C. Booz's Cabin bottle on this site and only saw pictures posted of browns ones.  Mine is green (and really cool!)[*]The taller bottles are seamless and have many faults like air bubbles and less than straight necks.[*]I am most interested in the presidential campaign bottles.  They are Wheaton and both say on the bottom "first edition" The green one is the 1968 dem ticket Humphries/Muskie and the gold bottle is the 1968 republican ticket Nixon/Agnew.  We only have the stopper for the green one.
 [/ul]So, have I stumbled onto a goldmine or a bin full of junk?


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 15, 2009)

The three tall ones are hawk wines.  The two yellow ones look like very odd and rare colors, I would say about $25 each.

 The cabin Booze bottle is a reproduction but still about $10-$25

 The cobalt blue medicine looks like a nice old one.  I am not sure about rarity but looks like it in the $20 and up range.

 The amber  poison is about $10


 Not bad for free bottles


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2009)

LOVE THE WATERMAN INK BOTTLE! VERY NICE! SORRY I CAN GIVE NO MORE INFORMATION THEN THAT. LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE THE WHEATON PRESIDENTIAL BOTTLES ARE COOL .BUT PROBABLY NOT WORTH A LOT AS MOST WHEATON BOTTLES AREN'T,STILL COOL! WHAT A YEAR IN POLITICS 1968 WAS! I LIKE THE INK MOST! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## juliehouli (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes you can imagine our surprise when we found it.  There were some really interesting bottles that the neighbor took.  There was a set of two, a dog and a cat, the bottles were the bodies and the heads were the stoppers.  I'm thinking of going back to their house and asking if I can snap a few photos.  []


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 19, 2009)

That was great luck finding those in the trash.  The Melvin & Badger might be a $50. bottle, the others less than $10.  I think the Waterman's Ink is a reproduction.
 If you get pictures of the bottles the neighbor kept there could be something really good in there.  Thanks for posting your story.


----------

